# Rubbish radio reception B544



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The radio reception in my B544 is c***!   a lot of the time its not possible to listen to it !! Yet at other times it fine. I am sure its an aerial issue because I dont have the same problem in my car at the same locations.

Is this a common fault ?? I have just bought a cheappo "fix it onto the inside of the windscreen glass, with built in amplifier" jobby off ebay for about £6 (big spender me) Has anyone else used one of these?? are they any good or have I blown my months pocket money???


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Had a similar problem with radio reception on my B544SL, discovered that the aerial lead was nearly out of it's socket. Plugged it firmly back in and no further issues with reception. Might be an idea to have a look at your aerial socket at the back of the radio.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Been there already tried that, 

But thanks for the advice 'cos if I hadnt checked and thats all it was I would be pretty P*****d off !!!


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Is the bad reception on AM of FM or both?
MGB


----------



## MHv2 (Jun 27, 2006)

My B634 also has rubbish reception – it’s fine for a short while and then fades and crackles badly. That’s with two different radio’s as well (I upgraded the original to a combi sat nav unit – if anyone wants the original it’s theirs for the cost of p&p). I use the iPod interface most of the time now but would like the radio functioning properly as well. 

I notice the aerial is mostly ‘screened’ by the side of the van with only a few inches protruding over the roof but it is (like most Hymers I believe) a screw in type… has anyone tried a longer aerial?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

AM reception ???? does anyone still use AM ??

MGB the long and the short is......... Its rubbish on FM and I have NO idea about AM 'cos I dont think I have ever even tried it to see if it even works there!!

Yeah yeah I know Five live a few others use AM but they are not stations I listen to.


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Radio 5 live is only on AM


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Sorry MrPlodd, can't help with your specific problem, but I'm convinced in my own tiny mind that the transmitters are being "turned down" regarding radio transmissions & I don't know if this has anything to do with digital or not (I don't know how all these radio wave things work, I'm a mechanical engineer not a scientist!).

BUT over the last year or so the reception on my car radio has gone worse, & it's not just mine. The works mondeo I go out in also suffers the same problem, & the camper isn't always that great either. RDS used to retune the radios with no problem but now the signal just seems to degenerate until you just have static, press "seek" a few times & a station is eventually found.

Well, that's how it works in my world anyway :?  . As I said can't help with your problem though!


----------



## dcummin (Jan 21, 2008)

I get an almost non exisitent radio reception on my new shape fiat - tried with two different radios and my lead is firmly plugged into the back.

i can only think it may be something to do with the lead thats plugged into the aerial (that sticks out of the van) - but thats more complicated to check


----------



## yalnif (Aug 18, 2008)

mines a 1992 b534 and the radio is its a blaupunkt must be the worst radio ever installed in a vehicle only gets the odd local station which is very annoying as the sound quality for cd is great .But its so complicated as well and i have the manual in english ....trevor


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

You'll be joining the club which also has robin reliants, caravans and kit-cars as it's members.

Car antenna generally earth through the wing they are attached to but your bodywork is plastic so it's not as easy to get interference free reception since the ground relies on a cable strapped to earth. When connected properly it should in theary be fine but from experience, a bit of oxidation, a loose connector or similar means reception goes from good to none in a very short time and interference goes bananas as it relies on the shield to reduce this. Rarely happens on a metal wing because it will always find a route via something.

The only solution is either a new non-wing mount antenna as suggested or trace the cables, check and replace where possible. Or buy an even older Hymer. At motorway speed even the best radio is useless coz of the racket from under the dash!!


----------



## 98202 (Mar 18, 2006)

I bought a new Excis in 06 - radio was awful and I complained and they fitted a door pillar aerial which was better but still not right - in the end, I contributed to a roof mount aerial (they fitted it at the back of the van and earthed it to a nearby gas pipe) and its been great ever since


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Well I have just finished fitting an amplified glass mounted aerial to replace the "old" one which was indeed mounted on a fibreglass front quarter panel. 

The reception "seems" fine at the moment but until I get out and about (end of next week) I will not have a definative answer !! 

I will add to the post once I have road tested the new thingy !!

Its interesting to see that this would appear to be a problem on new MH's as well as old uns.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> AM reception ???? does anyone still use AM ??


We often do, when there's nothing decent on Radio 2. Hits from the 60's, 70's and 80's with a list of Regional DAB and AM Frequencies

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

First trip out and so far the reception is 100% BETTER    !!! No fading out of signal at the usual spots.

Not bad for a fiver off ebay!!

There was not enough cable to mount it at the top of the windscreen so it is on the nearside down near the (soon to be a lot more expensive) tax disc. 

So if you are having reception problems I can thoroughly recommend the glass mounted jobby with the built in amplifier thats regularly on ebay


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi M rplodd, couple of ideas. I have had three different problems on three different Hymers. 2003 B544, the aerial was on the outside, rubber and a foot long, useless. I replaced this with a pair of aerials under the pull down bed and ran the cable up the pillar. 
2006 B664, outside aerial, better but still small. replaced the aerial with a much larger one.

2008/9 B614, Hymer have got tricky and gone screen mounted. I was told that they are at best not good and that the Germans dont listen to MW. I asked Hymer UK to check my earthing of the radio and earth straps. Once done, no problem. 

I hope one of them is useful to you.

Regards
Phil


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My B584 has also got rubbish reception, yesterday I took the bed curtains out to get a closer look at the connections of the aerial at the back (mine's high up on the nearside front).
Everything seems tight but I'm confused as to what all the wires do!!
There are two thick black cables that, I presume, are coax leads to two different devices,there is a brown wire that I think is the earth and then there are two thin black wires that come out of a small black box about 5 x 2.5 x 1cm that's fixed to the rear of the aerial, maybe an amplifier??
Any ideas ?


----------

